# go sms pro issues?



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

i know some probably use go sms pro and its a known issue that the contacts only show up as numbers and it will know show the names. anyone know if they have a fix for it yet? version 4.1.0 is the same issue and thats the lattest release by them.


----------



## omniphil (Dec 19, 2011)

I use it, all my contact look fine on my end, unless maybe i'm missing something?


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

omniphil said:


> I use it, all my contact look fine on my end, unless maybe i'm missing something?


really? chit. i only get contact numbers that show up instead of names. when someone sends me a new sms, it shows their number instead of the name of who its from.


----------



## asnyder (Aug 9, 2011)

inline6power said:


> really? chit. i only get contact numbers that show up instead of names. when someone sends me a new sms, it shows their number instead of the name of who its from.


 I get numbers sometimes, contact names/number the others. It's hit and miss


----------



## inline6power (Jun 20, 2011)

so i got the name part fixed. had some hiccups in the people contact app. now the big problem is i always use a security lock for my sms app. this 4.1 WILL NOT let me add a PIN style lock. once the key pad comes up to add your pin number, the key pad is not responsive. it will let me at a pattern lock no problem but i miss the pin lock style. any tips?


----------



## Drachnem (Jan 6, 2012)

inline6power said:


> so i got the name part fixed. had some hiccups in the people contact app. now the big problem is i always use a security lock for my sms app. this 4.1 WILL NOT let me add a PIN style lock. once the key pad comes up to add your pin number, the key pad is not responsive. it will let me at a pattern lock no problem but i miss the pin lock style. any tips?


Anyone figure this out?


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

Can I hijack this slightly and ask if anyone knows why go sms does doubles and triples of text msgs sending and receiving?


----------



## heavyMGS (Jul 21, 2011)

GoSMS runs fine for me.

I even brought my settings over from my DX to Bionic to the Nexus, copied all the way. 
Contacts are there, no notification issues at all.

I've ran it in AKOP and Codename Android and just pure ICS.

I would say if your having issues, just start with a fresh install and check all your settings.

Best of luck.


----------



## jskala (Jan 28, 2012)

inline6power said:


> so i got the name part fixed. had some hiccups in the people contact app. now the big problem is i always use a security lock for my sms app. this 4.1 WILL NOT let me add a PIN style lock. once the key pad comes up to add your pin number, the key pad is not responsive. it will let me at a pattern lock no problem but i miss the pin lock style. any tips?


I have the same issue on the Gummy ROM, worked on stock ICS I use the PIN for private SMS Box. Anyone got anthing on this?


----------

